# How many U.S. states have you visited?



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

And, other than your home state, where would you live if you could pick one from all you've been in?

Has to be more than a "pit stop".   Stopping for a meal counts.  Getting off the highway to drive past a historic site counts.  Just driving through on the highway?  *bzzzzz* Doesn't count.

I've been to 34 (so far).  Figure I should be able to get to all 48 contiguous states before I die.  Not so sure about Hawaii or Alaska.

Each state is so special and has so much to offer.  UT's Bryce Canyon is more "wow" than the Grand Canyon, IMO.  I was surprised at the rolling hills in eastern KS.  AZ has amazing heat!  (But it's a _dry_ heat.  )  And NC has the warmest, friendliest people.  My other-than-OH favorite though is VA.  I love the countryside and the wineries.  Himself loves the history, although over the years I've come to look forward to battlefields and historical places.  If it weren't for the humidity and bugs I'd move to Williamsburg in a minute.  But...too far from our kids. 

Where've you been?  Which ones have you liked best?  Where would you settle?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 11, 2013)

None 

One day maybe


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 11, 2013)

Several years ago my B,F,[wife] and I traveled through about 26 states in an old van I made into a camper. We had no air cond. or power anything. Crossing the Miss. river at dusk was very colorful and the buttes in the flatland's were a sight to see.. We met a lot of people in campgrounds and sightseeing. To me my most inspirational site was Mt. Rushmore. The fog had just cleared and the sky was bright blue. My B.F. enjoyed camping at the foot of the Devils Tower with the deer and prairie dogs. We also met people from Germany. They traveled in a Mercedes bus with births on the 1st. level to sleep in. About 30 people were around a campfire eating dinner the bus driver had prepared. Talking with them  was one of our most memorable evenings. The people in Cheyenne Wyoming were also very friendly. On to Seattle. Down to L.A. Via coast highway. Van had standard  transmission and with no air cond.it was brutal in L.A. traffic. We came back across the middle of the country missing the whole South West portion, Next on to Fla. Came back up the eastern corridor through the Smokey Mountains. If I had my choice I would live in the foothills of the  Smokey Mountains in Tenn. Then on to the Skyline Drive to the Amish country and back to the Northeast. We hope to see the Southwest sometime  in the future. We saw a lot of things. met a lot of people, and had a lot of fun. Also cooked a lot of our own meals and had meals in many very interesting places.  mysterychef


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 11, 2013)

All but Maine, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New Jersey, Hawaii, Alaska, North Dakota.  

I have had drivers licenses in Illinois, Virginia, Washington, Alabama, Kentucky, Utah, Minnesota, and Missouri.  

I. Am. Never. Moving. Again.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> Several years ago my B,F,[wife] and I traveled through about 26 states in an old van I made into a camper. We had no air cond. or power anything. Crossing the Miss. river at dusk was very colorful and the buttes in the flatland's were a sight to see.. We met a lot of people in campgrounds and sightseeing. To me my most inspirational site was Mt. Rushmore. The fog had just cleared and the sky was bright blue. My B.F. enjoyed camping at the foot of the Devils Tower with the deer and prairie dogs. We also met people from Germany. They traveled in a Mercedes bus with births on the 1st. level to sleep in. About 30 people were around a campfire eating dinner the bus driver had prepared. Talking with them was one of our most memorable evenings. The people in Cheyenne Wyoming were also very friendly. On to Seattle. Down to L.A. Via coast highway. Van had standard transmission and with no air cond.it was brutal in L.A. traffic. We came back across the middle of the country missing the whole South West portion, Next on to Fla. Came back up the eastern corridor through the Smokey Mountains. If I had my choice I would live in the foothills of the Smokey Mountains in Tenn. Then on to the Skyline Drive to the Amish country and back to the Northeast. We hope to see the Southwest sometime in the future. We saw a lot of things. met a lot of people, and had a lot of fun. Also cooked a lot of our own meals and had meals in many very interesting places. mysterychef


 
You have probably seen more of this country than most of our citizens have. I have missed most of the states in tornado Alley. OK, MO, NE, KS. I have been cross country three times. One trip took us six weeks. If we saw an interesting side road, we went up it. I have seen big horn sheep, wild mustangs, bison and even a prong horn antelope. The only antelope native to America. I have seen most of the sites our country has to offer. I have lived in CA, MA, HI, TX, NH, MA. Everytime I have come back to Massachusetts. I am fiercely proud to be a Bostonian. I will spout off the history of our city to anyone that will stand still for just ten seconds. If I was forced to find a place to live other than Boston, it would be in Montana on a ranch or farm. I want to be able to get up in the morning and feed the animals before I even think of eating myself. Crazy as it sounds, I love mucking out stalls and giving the animals fresh hay to lay down on. I love the smell of fresh hay. More so when it is being cut and baled. It is hard but very satisfying work. Anytime I have worked with farm animals, I feel like I am doing what God put me here for. That and raising kids.


----------



## Alix (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been to 9. Most were vacation related. It is one of my goals to visit each Canadian province (just have the Maritimes left!) and all the States.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2013)

Alix said:


> I have been to 9. Most were vacation related. It is one of my goals to visit each Canadian province (just have the Maritimes left!) and all the States.


 
I have been to P.E.I. but only at the harbor where we tied up. But what I saw of the land was fascinating. We got to go ashore and to a small eatery. I was able to look out over the land. I could almost feel a Nor'easter blowing across the land. And it was a warm summer sunny day.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2013)

Many years ago there was a major explosion in the P.E.I. harbor. Many folks were killed. Boston was the first city to respond with medical care and other needs. As a result, every year P.E.I. sends us a beautiful tall Christmas tree that stands in the Boston Commons for all to enjoy. Thank you P.E.I. for some of the most beautiful trees one could look at.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Many years ago there was a major explosion in the P.E.I. harbor. Many folks were killed. Boston was the first city to respond with medical care and other needs. As a result, every year P.E.I. sends us a beautiful tall Christmas tree that stands in the Boston Commons for all to enjoy. Thank you P.E.I. for some of the most beautiful trees one could look at.



Actually, Addie, that was Halifax, Nova Scotia.  Boston


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Actually, Addie, that was Halifax, Nova Scotia. Boston


 
You're right. Blame it on a senior moment. The brain goes numb every so often. I knew that it was one of the maritimes. But I still love those trees they send us every year. Thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> You're right. Blame it on a senior moment. The brain goes numb every so often. I knew that it was one of the maritimes. But I still love those trees they send us every year. Thank you.



Addie, I've had my share of senior moments.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been to quite a few, but I had to get a list of them all to count them up. I grabbed a couple of images from Google and put them together, in case anyone finds it useful. I've visited 23 states and Washington, DC. I believe as a child, I probably visited Kentucky, West Virginia and Tennessee during car trips from Michigan to Florida, but I don't really remember, so I didn't count those.

I like living in Virginia, except for the heat and humidity. But the mild winters and long growing seasons are great. There's a variety of scenery, from the mountains to the foothills to the beach, lots of history and outdoor activities.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been to 42 states and 4 continents (I spent 13 years of my life traveling) and next month we're taking a trip to Washington and Oregon, so I'll be adding 2 more states to the list.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 11, 2013)

I never could be bothered to count. Between being in the military and being a migrant aerospace worker, I know I've been to a whole bunch. Now i am going to have to pull up a map of the U.S. and start counting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2013)

Now you've gone and done it, CG.  I too will have to pull up a list.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 11, 2013)

hmm, maine, new hampshire, vermont, massachusetts, rhode island, connecticut, new york, new jersey, pennsylvania, west virgina, virginia, delaware, maryland, georgia, florida, michigan, illionois, iowa, wisconsin, minnesota, colorado, new mexico, california, oregon, and washington state.

that's 25? just half.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 11, 2013)

Other than the state of confusion, I've only been to 7 states.  California, Oregon, Washington State, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Ohio.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2013)

On quick glance, about 30 states including 4 Hawaiian isles (which is just one state).  5 Canadian provinces.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Other than the state of confusion, I've only been to 7 states.  California, Oregon, Washington State, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Ohio.



I LIVE in the state of confusion!  Feel free to visit me anytime.


----------



## Robt (Jun 12, 2013)

All of them plus four of the Canadian provinces.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2013)

49 states and Guam.  I haven't been to Alaska.  A girl friend and I used to get in the car and drive until half our money was gone and then back home.  Made for some fun times.


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2013)

I miscounted. I've done 13.  Washington, Oregon, Montana, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Vermont, Hawaii, New Hampshire, North Dakota, Minnesota, California and Florida. Ken has done nearly all except Alaska and one or two others.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2013)

Twenty, give or take.  Plus three of Canada's eastern provinces and a couple of places in Mexico.  Just to cover the major components of North America.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

I didn't read all the replies but I will later on tonight since I have to stay up until wee hours of the morning so I can work the next 3 nights but.....

I've been in 29 states. 

The year I turned 29 my boyfriend and I did what we dubbed the national lampoon vacation. We started out in Reading Pa and did a whole loop around the states in 10 or 12 days. I really had a blast. We couldn't stay long at the places we visited but I sure got a good taste of America that year. 

We saw the badlands, needle's eye national park, yellow stone, devil's tower, Yosemite park, the salt lake, Mount Rushmore, reno, vegas, carson city, Hoover dam to name a few sites. I had a blast. 

We rented a T-bird and either pitched a tent or rented a room out a few times.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmmm not that many.

I'm from NY and FL

Been to Vegas so Nevada 

Went to a wedding in North Carolina and summer camp 

Took weekend trips when I lived in NY - jersey, PA, CT, field trips to DC 

Went to summer camp in Maine one year 

Drive through other states but I am at 9

Best state ever: NY. Wish I still lived there. Miami is a cesspool


----------



## pacanis (Jun 12, 2013)

Beats me. I never counted, nor saw a reason to.
I do know someone that is running a marathon in every state. That seems like a nice goal.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2013)

c'mon, pac. where's your esprit de corps? 

this thread is the reason to count.

i forgot the state that's hi in the middle and round on the ends. i spent a weekend in stuebenville when i was a kid at a religious conference.

so that's 26, plus the district of columbia.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2013)

buckytom said:


> c'mon, pac. where's your esprit de corps?
> 
> this thread is the reason to count.
> 
> ...


 
Ohio.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ...I do know someone that is running a marathon in every state. That seems like a nice goal.



Me too!  They wouldn't so happen to be from Ohio, would they?  _Not like it's just Ohioans that are nicely nuts like that..._


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 13, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ...i forgot the state that's hi in the middle and round on the ends. i spent a weekend in stuebenville when i was a kid at a religious conference.....


OHIO!  

The Buckeye State.  Birthplace of many: entertainers Bob Hope, Fred Willard, Paul Neuman _*swoon*_ and more; space and science includes Thomas Edison, Neil Armstrong, John Glenn; a ton of presidents (heck, Taft was 350# all on his own); plenty of writers...and me.   It's amazing how many comics have come out of there - then again, I guess you have to have a sense of humor when pundits call you "the mistake on the lake".


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Me too! They wouldn't so happen to be from Ohio, would they? _Not like it's just Ohioans that are nicely nuts like that..._


 
No, she's from PA. She's doing it to raise money for the Barber Center.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> OHIO!
> 
> The Buckeye State. Birthplace of many: entertainers Bob Hope, Fred Willard, Paul Neuman _*swoon*_ and more; space and science includes Thomas Edison, Neil Armstrong, John Glenn; a ton of presidents (heck, Taft was 350# all on his own); plenty of writers...and me.  It's amazing how many comics have come out of there - then again, I guess you have to have a sense of humor when pundits call you "the mistake on the lake".


 
Bob Hope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He was born in England. Came here as a child with his parents.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been to 10, well including MN where I live would be 11. Also I do not count the states I have passed thru when I drove to NY and back few years back from MN, because honestly I do not even remember what they were.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I have been to 10, well including MN where I live would be 11. Also I do not count the states I have passed thru when I drove to NY and back few years back from MN, because honestly I do not even remember what they were.


 
Charlie it was much easier to remember the names of the states prior to Jefferson making the Louisiana Purchase. But we still can't even remember what the names are of the Original Thirteen States that signed the Constitution. But most Americans can remember Massachusetts because the Pilgrims landed here and started it all. And they remember it because of Thanksgiving.

But at one time if you named a state, I could tell you the capital. Now the brain has turned to mush in my age of becoming a dotty old lady. So it takes a minutes or two for me to remember now. BTW, Massachusetts is the only state where the biggest city of the state is also the capital.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Charlie it was much easier to remember the names of the states prior to Jefferson making the Louisiana Purchase...




Back in those days, I'll bet you could rattle them off in a flash!  Then Jefferson came along and screwed up everything.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> BTW, Massachusetts is the only state where the biggest city of the state is also the capital.


 
States you can drive through in two hours don't count


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2013)

Or states you can drive through in 30 minutes...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2013)

pacanis said:


> States you can drive through in two hours don't count





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or states you can drive through in 30 minutes...



You guys are just jealous my state that has so much to offer.  Size doesn't matter!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You guys are just jealous my state that has so much to offer. Size doesn't matter!


 
OK. When it comes to states you keep believing that


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...BTW, Massachusetts is the only state where the biggest city of the state is also the capital.



This happened a long time after Jefferson but Honolulu is the largest city and the capital of Hawaii.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 13, 2013)

Been to 30 states that I can remember.  There may be more I traveled to with my parents when I was a child but there's no one to ask.  May add more this summer when Glenn and I go on vacation.

I'm pretty certain I won't make a full 50 because there's little chance I'll ever get to Alaska or Hawaii.  That's okay because there's still plenty to see that's left on my list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You guys are just jealous my state that has so much to offer.  Size doesn't matter!



Sorry, sorry...my southern neighbor is a volcano, my northern neighbor is a glacier.  I live at the bottom off a lake in the middle of the Continental Divide.

And that's just three counties worth!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, sorry...my southern neighbor is a volcano, my northern neighbor is a glacier.  I live at the bottom off a lake in the middle of the Continental Divide.
> 
> And that's just three counties worth!



  Love Montana!  Other than North Dakota, where else can you drive and legally break the sound barrier?  In your car?  Try doing that in East Coast traffic.

And Glacier National Park is breathtaking.  Would love to get back there again.


----------



## Claire (Jun 14, 2013)

I have not been to Alaska, and I don't think I've been to Michigan (my mother thinks I have been, and I guess she should know).  All those years of military life spent in a car on the road, then after retirement, RV-ing the rest of it ...  

I have a legally blind friend who I read to a couple times a week.  She told me she didn't know U.S. geography very well, so I bought her one of those kids' puzzles of the USA.  When the subject comes up, I pull out the puzzle and run her fingers over the states, pull out a state, and talk about it. 

Hubby is a geography whiz, period, and I guess I'm pretty good just because of simple life experience.  Every few years of my childhood, we went from wherever my father was stationed to my parents' home state -- somehow we were always stationed out west, my parents from new England -- by car.  When we weren't stationed out west, it was Europe.  So I've laid my foot on the ground in 48 states (and heaven knows, a few European countries)(oh, and Canada)(oh, and a bit of Mexico).


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2013)

Not as many as I would like. I have been to New York a few times, Michigan, Florida (drove there from here), Nevada, dipped into Arizona....hoping to return and see many more. I like the rural and smaller communities. Seems to be more character, culture and history...I like going to small bars, shops and restaurants and meeting the local citizens.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 14, 2013)

I have been to many states up and down the East Coast. PA is the northernmost reach of my travels and GA, the southernmost. I also have traveled to WVA, Texas, and CA (CA was involuntary as my dad was in the Army and I was only 2 years old.) I hope to visit many more states afore I shuffle off this mortal coil.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> OK. When it comes to states you keep believing that


 
If it weren't for Bostonians and others in this state standing up to King George the rest of you folks would still be .........  Need I finish? We started it all. There is a reason they called Samuel Adams a "rabble rousing trouble maker". It was his speeches that got the folks all het up.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Been to 30 states that I can remember. There may be more I traveled to with my parents when I was a child but there's no one to ask. May add more this summer when Glenn and I go on vacation.
> 
> I'm pretty certain I won't make a full 50 because there's little chance I'll ever get to Alaska or Hawaii. That's okay because there's still plenty to see that's left on my list.


 
I think the best time to visit Alaska is in the late spring. You get to see the glaciers calving. Some of them are big enough that they have to be registered with the whoever as a new dangerous iceberg. If  you on a boat when the big ones break off, hang of for dear life. They can create a minor tsunami. It will rock your boat. The next best time is in the fall and watching the bears catch the salmon during the run.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> If it weren't for Bostonians and others in this state standing up to King George the rest of you folks would still be .........  Need I finish? We started it all. There is a reason they called Samuel Adams a "rabble rousing trouble maker". It was his speeches that got the folks all het up.



+1!

You tell 'em Addie!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> If it weren't for Bostonians and others in this state standing up to King George the rest of you folks would still be .........


 
Sending half our money overseas instead of downstate?


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Sending half our money overseas instead of downstate?


 
Would you rather Queen Elizabeth II be getting it? She who is one of the richest folks in the world. Would you rather still be paying taxes on your stamps in order to keep the system of the have-nots still having nothing while the aristocracy has it all?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> BTW, Massachusetts is the only state where the biggest city of the state is also the capital.


Honestly, Addie. I don't know where you get this stuff. Look it up if you don't believe me, but ALL of these states have capitals that are also the largest city in the state: Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Massachusetts, Mississippi, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Utah, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 14, 2013)

I just did a quick count and came out with 20 and then add DC to make 21.  Most are east of the Mississippi with the exceptions being Kansas, Colorado, Nevada and Arizona.  I've also been to Toronto in Canada.  Most of the trips were vacations with the family as a child or going to camps and trips with church and school.  DH has family in Kansas which is how we visited there.  Colorado was with the Air Force ROTC in college.  Nevada and Arizona were on a conference trip with DH (Vegas and surrounding areas).


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Would you rather Queen Elizabeth II be getting it? She who is one of the richest folks in the world. Would you rather still be paying taxes on your stamps in order to keep the system of the have-nots still having nothing while the aristocracy has it all?


 
I'm in contact with some folks who live in England and they don't seem to have it as bad off as you let on.
Not that I'm not glad we have our independence, but I'm pretty sure England considers itself a free country, too. So it really doesn't matter to me who collects a large portion of my income.

Oh, and to keep this OT, Mass is the only New _England_ state I have visited 
Hey, there's an odd one for you... After WWII we changed the name of the Eskimo Spitz to American Eskimo Dog because we didn't want the association with Germany, yet we were directly at war with England and still call that little group of states New England...


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Honestly, Addie. I don't know where you get this stuff. Look it up if you don't believe me, but ALL of these states have capitals that are also the largest city in the state: Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Massachusetts, Mississippi, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Utah, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


 
You are right. What I meant to say was it is the only state that whose capital is also a major seaport. Sorry.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm in contact with some folks who live in England and they don't seem to have it as bad off as you let on.
> Not that I'm not glad we have our independence, but I'm pretty sure England considers itself a free country, too. So it really doesn't matter to me who collects a large portion of my income.
> 
> Oh, and to keep this OT, Mass is the only New _England_ state I have visited
> Hey, there's an odd one for you... After WWII we changed the name of the Eskimo Spitz to American Eskimo Dog because we didn't want the association with Germany, yet we were directly at war with England and still call that little group of states New England...


 
So many of our towns are named after cities and towns in England. Starting with Boston. Growing up and learning Amican and then world geography was very confusing. Then you have other states giving New England names to their towns but with the word "New" in front.  For a long time I really thought England was copying us.


----------



## Claire (Jun 14, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> All but Maine, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New Jersey, Hawaii, Alaska, North Dakota.
> 
> I have had drivers licenses in Illinois, Virginia, Washington, Alabama, Kentucky, Utah, Minnesota, and Missouri.
> 
> I. Am. Never. Moving. Again.



Driver's licenses:  Utah, California, Virginia, Hawaii, Florida, Illinois and a DoD license for up to and including a deuce & a half (luckily when I was on active duty everyone recognised my California license or I'd have to add a few more states!)

I, too, would like to think I'm not moving again -- but if I learned one thing in my varied lives it is to try to never say never or always, it always comes back to bite you in the posterior region.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had driver's licenses in 6 states: Nevada, Florida, Texas, Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Illinois.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Ohio.


 
Konichiwa


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Bob Hope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He was born in England. Came here as a child with his parents.



I have NO idea why I typed his name - I knew that.  Senior moment, I guess.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have NO idea why I typed his name - I knew that. Senior moment, I guess.


 
Probably because when his parents brought the family here, they settled in Cleveland and that is where he grew up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> If it weren't for Bostonians and others in this state standing up to King George the rest of you folks would still be .........



We would be right where we are, a free country.  The first permanent English settlement has been at Jamestown, VA since 1607.  Patrick Henry did a bit of rabble rousing himself.   He's the guy who said "give me liberty, or give me death".  Then there was this other VA guy.  Thomas something-or-other...  I dunno, he wrote some famous thingy.  BTW, wasn't Samuel Adams the guy who brought the beer? 

And I see that now this thread about _visiting_ states is becoming a history lesson about states.  It's all good.   History is a cool thing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We would be right where we are, a free country.  The first permanent English settlement has been at Jamestown, VA since 1607.  Patrick Henry did a bit of rabble rousing himself.   He's the guy who said "give me liberty, or give me death".  Then there was this other VA guy.  Thomas something-or-other...  I dunno, he wrote some famous thingy.  BTW, wasn't Samuel Adams the guy who brought the beer?
> 
> And I see that now this thread about visiting states is becoming a history lesson about states.  It's all good.   History is a cool thing.



Like


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> +1!
> 
> You tell 'em Addie!





Addie said:


> If it weren't for Bostonians and others in this state standing up to King George the rest of you folks would still be .........  Need I finish? We started it all. There is a reason they called Samuel Adams a "rabble rousing trouble maker". It was his speeches that got the folks all het up.



I want to thank the both of you for the fight you put out, for us, the younger generations that were not there.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We would be right where we are, a free country. The first permanent English settlement has been at Jamestown, VA since 1607. Patrick Henry did a bit of rabble rousing himself. He's the guy who said "give me liberty, or give me death". Then there was this other VA guy. Thomas something-or-other... I dunno, he wrote some famous thingy. BTW, *wasn't Samuel Adams the guy who brought the beer?*
> 
> And I see that now this thread about _visiting_ states is becoming a history lesson about states. It's all good.  History is a cool thing.


 
It could very well be. Beer making was one of his failed enterprises. He was a lousy businessman. It is his recipe for beer making that the present company found and is using. The name of the company today is The Boston Beer Company. Samuel Adams is the name of the original beer the company first produced.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2013)

aww, geez, bostonians try to take credit for everything, lol.

it was pennsylvania and jersey where george washington turned the tide and defeated the british once and for all.

ny and mass. only started it, but were overrun. although it remains to their credit.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2013)

buckytom said:


> aww, geez, bostonians try to take credit for everything, lol.
> 
> it was pennsylvania and jersey where george washington turned the tide and defeated the british once and for all.
> 
> ny and mass. only started it, but were overrun. although it remains to their credit.


 
Once the British looked up at Dorchester Heights and saw the cannons steering down on them, did they finally give up the fight to hold Boston. (March 17th Evacuation Day) Access to Boston was denied for a whole year. The citizens of Boston refused to give in and many families went hungry as food from outside of the city was denied entrance. The blockade of Boston had been broken. Some of your Bill of Rights are a result of that year. Your right to bear arms. The citizens of Boston were not allowed to have arms in their home. The fact that you cannot be forced to house the military in your home. Freedom of Religion. Only churches of the King were allowed to hold services. So many indignaties were suffered by the citizens of Boston during that year of the blockade. 

There is a church in Boston called King's Chapel. The steeple has never been finished. When the war broke out, all work stopped on it. And it was never started up again. To this day it is an Episcopalian. And so BTW is the Old North Church.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> It could very well be. Beer making was one of his failed enterprises. He was a lousy businessman.* It is his recipe for beer making that the present company found and is using.*


Nope.

From Wikipedia:

The Samuel Adams brand began with Samuel Adams Boston Lager. The original recipe was developed in 1860 in St. Louis, Missouri by Louis Koch, who sold under the name Louis Koch Lager until Prohibition, and again until the early 1950s.​According to company founder, Jim Koch (who's from Ohio, by the way, and not Boston), "I wanted an assertively American name, and Samuel Adams was a brewer, a patriot, and a revolutionary, so we named the beer after him."

But I'm not sure what any of this, or stories of King's Chapel (Also incorrect. According to iboston.org, the steeple was never added because they ran out of funds. And the church itself was finished 20 years before the war) has to do with the original topic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2013)

What, we stray OT Steve?  How did we do that?   Besides, maybe I started this thread to see how widely travelled a group we are but I am thoroughly enjoying out banter here. 

OK guys, Steve wants us to shape up.  Maybe next time history comes up we should just start another Back Porch thread.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What, we stray OT Steve?  How did we do that?   Besides, maybe I started this thread to see how widely travelled a group we are but I am thoroughly enjoying out banter here.
> 
> OK guys, Steve wants us to shape up.  Maybe next time history comes up we should just start another Back Porch thread.



Oh, I have nothing at all against history. History is one of my favorite topics. But I also prefer it when it's factual, rather than pulled out of one's... um... hat.  

Ok. I'll lighten up.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2013)

I started a thread a while ago to discuss how widely travelled we were around the world, I got just a few replies . Is it true that not many people travel outside of the USA?


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 15, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I started a thread a while ago to discuss how widely travelled we were around the world, I got just a few replies . Is it true that not many people travel outside of the USA?



GQ....it does seem that world travel seems to elude many Americans. I have always felt that our Canadian cousins were better travelled. I'm not sure what the reason is.  I tend to think that there is just so much here to see.  This country is vast, diversified and filled with a myriad of eye popping vistas. I also tend to think that many folks wait until they retire to travel overseas for economic reasons and time constraints (a 1 or 2 week vacation is just not IMO long enough to visit abroad) .  Personally, I would love to be a world traveller and hope to one day have the opportunity.  Now, I am going to pop off to see if I can find your travel thread.   Cheers!

Oh and I have to count for this thread....I'll be back!


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2013)

about 15 years ago my husband and I decided to sell all we owned, buy a F150 and a trailer, and actually stop in the various places we'd passed by when moving from one state or country to another (and, yes, traveling from France or Korea to the opposite side of the U.S., say from Korea or Vietnam to Virginia, or from France or Germany to Utah can be an expensive enterprise).  And, yes, that's why many U.S. citizens aren't as well traveled as Europeans.  There are longer distances involved, and quite a bit of moolah.  I sometimes feel that I spent half my life in the back of a Ford station wagon, a quarter of my life in a plane, and the rest in a Ford F-150.  My husband (and all my BILs) have often complained that you get me or one of my many sisters in a car and we -- fall asleep.  I don't know how she did it, I'm a life-long insomniac, but she managed to train us to fall asleep in a car!    When my youngest sib was born, Mom decided it was too expensive to stay in hotel rooms, so bought a tent, and later a tent/camper.  It was always funny to see families of he-man boys stare at us in wonder.  Even at a few years old, baby sib had a job, and we could raise a tent, do the tent trailer, stabilize a camper, Mom would start dinner while I took my younger sisters (with the exception of the baby) to the pool, lake, river, ocean, for a swim, then we'd come back to the camp site, eat, and my parents would take the baby while we cleaned up.  Yeah, what a bunch of women (still are)!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 15, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I started a thread a while ago to discuss how widely travelled we were around the world, I got just a few replies . Is it true that not many people travel outside of the USA?


You certainly wouldn't think so from all of the American tourists you constantly run into over there, but I think Claire and Somebunny are probably correct. 

Keep in mind that the US is roughly the same size as all of Europe combined, and there is a lot to see here (although it is very spread out). As you can see from this thread, most Americans don't get to see all of their own country, even after a lifetime of travelling. 

I'm not sure how much is due to cost considerations. I've been to Europe maybe a dozen times over the years and, airfare aside, I don't find it any more expensive to travel there than I do here. You simply have to plan things a little differently. For example, when we travel in the US, we tend to stay in hotels and dine in restaurants. But in Europe, where hotels and restaurants are sometimes shockingly expensive, it's usually more economical to stay in vacation rentals or B&Bs, and purchase food/goods at markets. We try to live like the locals do when we go there.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2013)

GQ's question makes me wonder if that many people from England come here to visit.  Per capita of course.
With European countries being smaller and nestled together, of course it would be easy to assume People from England have been to Spain, Portugal, France, Germany...  a lot of different countries other than their own. But that's like saying people from Pennsylvania have been to New York, Ohio, Virginia, Indiana...
I don't think Americans are any less traveled than Europeans if you count distance from home. Unless there are a lot more Europeans taking vacations here than I know about, which is entirely possible.  A lot of people I know have traveled across the Atlantic.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been to Portugal and Spain but also to Peru, Cuba, Jamaica, Mexico and the Dominican Republic . I just think of where I would like to go, not how close to home it is .  I have never been to the USA yet .


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I have been to Portugal and Spain but also to Peru, Cuba, Jamaica, Mexico and the Dominican Republic . I just think of where I would like to go, not how close to home it is .  I have never been to the USA yet .



If and when you do visit, GQ, where in the States would you like to go?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2013)

I would like a girly weekend in New York but other than that I haven't got a clue , any recommendations ?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh yeah!   My picks:   New Orleans, Louisiana for a couple days, so much history and excellent food;  Key West, Florida, for its fun quirkiness; Minneapolis, Minnesota (in the summer), healthiest city in the US with all sorts of things to do.  Would love to visit  Napa Valley, California for wine tours.  Hawaii, any island, is gorgeous.  Lots to do out East too.  Oh, yeah, can't forget driving through Michigan (again in the summer), it's like 2 states in one.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 15, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I would like a girly weekend in New York but other than that I haven't got a clue , any recommendations ?


Places I've been and have enjoyed (in no particular order):

New York
San Francisco
Chicago
Las Vegas
Sedona, Arizona (breathtaking scenery)
Albuquerque
Florida (in general)
Washington, DC
Los Angeles
San Diego
New Orleans
California Wine Country
Philadelphia
Boston
Myrtle Beach
Black Hills of South Dakota (and Mt. Rushmore)
Estes Park, Colorado Springs, Denver
The Grand Canyon
Austin and San Antonio, Texas


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2013)

It takes 5 hours to get partway across Montana, from Missoula to Billings.  Then Billings to Mom's house is another 6 hours away in Wyoming.  Tough trip to make on a weekend.  It's ten hours to the coast in Oregon.  Driving to anyplace is a long trip around here and that's not counting elevations up and down that we travel.  There can be stretches of road 100 miles in between conveniences, let alone towns.

Planes make the trips much faster, but they are expensive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2013)

Gravy Queen, our daughter has been to Europe.  I saw her pictures.  Does that count?   Actually, it was a Girl Scout adventure.  The troop planned, fundraised, and saved for four or five years, then the leader got the best ever deals for everything.

We have a number of reasons for staying stateside.  Cost is one factor.  Where we were "required" to go for family reasons is another.  Scheduling was a huge factor when Himself was working-he was not able to plan vacations too far in advance.  I still have a ton of places on my Bucket List that I haven't seen right here on the North American continent.  Another big reason is I hate to fly.  Not from a fear thing - heck, I risk more driving around home than I do in a plane!   But I like to see and explore.  Pilots are reluctant to put a plane down just because there is something below I want to see.  Himself is more than happy to take diversions and explore.

If I could suggest a few places to see if you ever get to the US?  Steve (boy Steve, you get around!) mentioned a lot of places that are very popular, and rightfully so as they are terrific vacation spots.  We have a few that are a little bit lesser known.  

Asheville, North Carolina ~ Traditional mountain music, wonderful handcrafted arts, beautiful countryside, a bit of history/flashiness (Biltmore Estate).

Charleston, South Carolina ~ Seaport town, beautiful waterfront, very walkable downtown with many shops, cafes and restaurants.  The older restaurants have excellent meals based on the region's Low Country cuisine.

Bryce Canyon, Utah ~ Lesser known but just as inspiring as the Grand Canyon in a totally different way.

Lexington-Louisville, Kentucky ~ If you like horses and/or Bourbon.

Nashville, Tennessee ~ If you like country music, this is where it got its fame.  The Blue Bird Cafe is famous for a number of popular artists starting out on their stage.

The White Mountains, New Hampshire ~ Beautiful!

Charlottesville, Virginia ~ Monticello, home of Thomas Jefferson.  The man had quite a creative and inventive mind!  If you want off the beaten path head about 2 hours southwest (but it will take you longer if you want to stop at any of the many wineries along the way) to the Lynchburg area.  Nearby is Jefferson's "Poplar Forest", a mini version of Monticello in Forest, VA.  You can almost see Jefferson visiting with friends.

Jamestown/Williamsburg area of Virginia ~  This is where the colonists first set up a permanent location in the new world.  Tons of history, beautiful homes and restored buildings, excellent tidewater foods.  Then again, perhaps you don't want to see where those rebellious children of the king started acting up, being British and all.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2013)

gq, i've met dozens of british tourists in nyc over the years being a kind of chatty person who frequented irish and english pubs here. most love it and can't wait to return, but the ones that don't are very vocal about it. lol, and then they come back a few years later. 

i agree with steve that i'm not sure if europeans realize just how big, varied, and interesting it is here in the ol' u.s. of a..

i know it drives europeans crazy that americans like to stay home and see our own sights, and it reinforces their idea that we erroneously think we're great, but it's only because we are. 

but seriously, we are a nation of people from all over the world in a gigantic, amazing and beautiful land. what else could you want?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 16, 2013)

A perfect answer Bucky Tom .


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jun 19, 2013)

Does having been a truck driver count, Been to 46, Haven't been to AK, HI, ND, SD,  but been to all others.

my favorite to live would be Utah, or if east, PA, or WV.


----------

